# Sufix Tritanium Plus Chartreuse



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Are they not making it anymore ?


----------



## Stinkslinger Outdoors (Dec 20, 2020)

pcbtightlines said:


> Are they not making it anymore ?





pcbtightlines said:


> Are they not making it anymore ?


I can find it online still. 1/2# spools.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

They're making it. Stuff's hard to get because covid still.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

Thanks..Sufix website has shown it being out of stock for quite a while.


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Red Drum Tackle always has it in stock and will ship it reasonably.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

AMAZON says they have it in stock: Amazon.com : Sufix Tritanium Plus 1-Pound Spool Size Fishing Line (Chartreuse, 17-Pound) : Monofilament Fishing Line : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

The titanium now is crap line either way.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

What are some of the best lines nowadays for surfcasting?


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

pcbtightlines said:


> What are some of the best lines nowadays for surfcasting?


I just use braid ranging from 30lb-50lb. All depends on what you are targeting.


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I should have specified what type of "mono". Personally I don't like to use braid unless throwing metals or lures with a spinning reel.


----------



## Rougesun (Oct 26, 2020)

NC KingFisher said:


> The titanium now is crap line either way.


Has the line changed in some way? I haven’t noticed a difference in the current line from the 1lb spools I bought years ago.


----------



## permit (May 10, 2003)

Don’t know if you get down to the OBX but we have 17 & 14 @ TWs in Kitty Hawk


----------



## Kessler (Nov 4, 2008)

jcbrock said:


> Red Drum Tackle always has it in stock and will ship it reasonably.


Good info,.....and what is this Disputanta you speak of? 😉


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Disputanta is not so much a place on a map as it is a state of mind 😊


----------



## jcbrock (Apr 16, 2007)

Sorry, I didn’t even realize I had that in my signature. It’s a little place between the middle of nowhere and BFE.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

pcbtightlines said:


> What are some of the best lines nowadays for surfcasting?


I hear Berkley ProSpec Chrome is the new go to line. Have not tried it yet...


----------



## pcbtightlines (Aug 9, 2020)

I have used Original Stren in hi vis lately and it seems to handle and cast very well in the 17-20lb range.


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

pcbtightlines said:


> I have used Original Stren in hi vis lately and it seems to handle and cast very well in the 17-20lb range.


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

ive recently come across whisker seeker mono, it co polymer small diameter .40 mm 20lb, the sunburnt orange is sick looking feels like sufix gonna try it out this year


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Sandcrab said:


> I hear Berkley ProSpec Chrome is the new go to line. Have not tried it yet...


I have been using Berkley Pro Spec Chrome in International Day Glow Orange for a couple years now and love it! 20 lb test is the same diameter as 17# Sufix Tri and a higher breaking strength. Win -Win in my book.


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

lil red jeep said:


> I have been using Berkley Pro Spec Chrome in International Day Glow Orange for a couple years now and love it! 20 lb test is the same diameter as 17# Sufix Tri and a higher breaking strength. Win -Win in my book.


yeah me too but the 1 pound spool only comes in 1000 yards now for the same price as the 3k plus spool


----------

